# Thermacell



## Thedawghouse (Sep 11, 2004)

Who all just purchased one of these and used it this morning for the first time?  Did it work for you?   I have one that I haven't put to use yet. Didn't use it this morning due to using bug spray to keep all the seed ticks off.   Just want to see what the new users thought about it.


----------



## Hunterrs (Sep 11, 2004)

My son and me hunted this morning about 50 yards apart.  I had a thermacell, he didn't.  He got bit, I didn't.  Worked great tonight also, and I was hunting almost in a swamp.  Mine smoked a little.  I hope they are supposed to.  I had mine in the holster strapped to my foot climber.  Holster worked great too.

Robert


----------



## Duff (Sep 11, 2004)

I'm a greenhorn. Mine worked great this morning.


----------



## Hawg (Sep 11, 2004)

This time of year I wont leave home without it. It really works well. I usually get hammered by them mosquitos and no-see-ums..............I didnt get the first bite today. I would'nt care if them things cost $100.00 I would still buy it.


----------



## dave (Sep 11, 2004)

*Smoke*



			
				Robert Sowell said:
			
		

> My son and me hunted this morning about 50 yards apart.  I had a thermacell, he didn't.  He got bit, I didn't.  Worked great tonight also, and I was hunting almost in a swamp.  Mine smoked a little.  I hope they are supposed to.  I had mine in the holster strapped to my foot climber.  Holster worked great too.
> 
> Robert



They do smoke. That's normal.


----------



## Hunterrs (Sep 12, 2004)

Thanks Dave, I was a little worried because I had an extra can of fluid stored in the holster also.  That could make an otherwise uneventfull day in the woods exciting!  Thanks for the info.

Robert


----------



## Greenhead (Sep 12, 2004)

Very Dissapointed. I bought one because of all the testamonies of how great they were. No bugs yesterday in Upson County. I never fired it up so I did'nt witness how great these things are. On the bright side I have plenty of fuel for next weekend. Does anyone know if I can leave the pad in the thermacell or do I need to wrap it back up? I was worried that the pad would dry up.


----------



## DC-08 (Sep 12, 2004)

I tried mine for the first time yesterday and it worked great.

DC


----------



## hpurvis (Sep 12, 2004)

Aren't you supposed to take them out of the holster to use.


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (Sep 12, 2004)

*Worked great*

It took only about 2 minutes for the mosquitoes to find me in the woods.  I put on my bug suit as soon as I got in the tree, but it proved to be WAY too hot.  I fired up the ThermaCell and within 5 minutes ALL THE SKEETERS WERE GONE!  NOTHING!  I took off the hot netting and was not bothered by mosquitoes for the next four hours.

 I like mine!


----------



## DanSmith (Sep 12, 2004)

*#2 bow season*

this is #2 season for me! -no bugs! .. the thing about the pad I have wondered about that too. I just leave mine in the grill.. seems as though we should put in something to keep the bug juice in it ( contact tupperware) .., and the holster I just left mine on. hope thats OK!


----------



## HT2 (Sep 12, 2004)

*Thermacell......*

Man, them thangs are good!!!!!!!!!

I forgot mine on Saturday morning.......Them danged "skeeters" bout ain't me up!!!!!!!!  

I remembered it that evening, and not one even got near me....

If'n you ain't got one.....

You ought to spend the $25.00 bucks for it.......It's well worth it.....


----------



## TheShadow (Sep 12, 2004)

*thermacell*

These things seem to work real well , but does anybody know if they will spook the deer?


----------



## frankwright (Sep 12, 2004)

It is really funny to me that skeeters can be so bad in some areas and none in others.

I have hunted in Upson county for the last five years. I do spray my clothes with permanone to keep the ticks and chiggers away but I never have used any repellant and I never am bothered by bugs.

Saturday morning, I was hot and sweaty sitting in a tree waiting for daylight, I heard one mosquito buzzing around but he left and I never saw another. I was sitting in a dark, damp low lying creek area and I figured the bugs would have been really bad there.


----------



## huntnnut (Sep 12, 2004)

hpurvis said:
			
		

> Aren't you supposed to take them out of the holster to use.



No Sir, the hosters are designed to be on them while in use.  

Greenhead, I have left the pads in mine for at least a couple of months and reused them and they seemed to have worked fine.


----------



## Greenhead (Sep 12, 2004)

Huntnut , Thanks for the info on the pads. I don't think they would ever sit in there for more than a week at a time, and it is kept in my fanny pack which might help.

Frankwright, The weird thing about Upson County is sometimes the bugs are awful and sometimes you cant find one. I also had one mosquito buzz around me and thought about igniting the thermacell but it left and never came back.


----------



## doc (Sep 13, 2004)

*scent?*

Has anybody seen deer while using one?  I had two does coming in nicely sat. morning.  they got about 40 yards away-- put their noses up and walked the other way.  I was very careful about my scent other than the thermacell.


----------



## Hawg (Sep 13, 2004)

If they smelled the therma-cell,  they smelled you also.


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Sep 13, 2004)

I rank the Thermacell as the *#1 * gadget I have ever bought!   I won't go hunting without it.



Bandy


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Sep 13, 2004)

I have had deer standing, browsing 5 feet away from my Tcell & she never knew I was there.

Several times I've had other deer at slightly farther distances. Two of those deer were very tasty!


----------



## mpowell (Sep 13, 2004)

*love mine*

i bought one at the end of last season but didn't get a chance to use it.  this weekend, i cranked it up for the first time and it worked like a charm.

i haven't heard of anyone saying they spooked deer due to the scent.  using it during the day i didn't realize just how much repellent was being put in the air until i got ready to get out of my stand last night.  i turned on my headlamp and there was a very faint misty, smoke (almost hate to call it smoke it was so faint) all around me you could see in the light!

broadhead, from this forum, said the mats can evaporate some and lose their potency so i take my mats out and place them in a ziplock bag to keep them.  don't know if this helps but it sure isn't going to hurt.

after using it this weekend, i wouldn't be in the woods without it again!  leaving it behind would be like leaving my arrows at home.  matter of fact, i went ahead and spent $50 last night online purchasing a "summer pack" that comes with 10 butane refills and 30 mats.  that should last me all season.  if anyone has an interest in the summer pack they should check out the thermacell web site.  if you know you're going to use it, you might as well buy in bulk and save a couple of bucks.

has anyone tried the thermascent?  same concept and look as thermacell but you use it to heat up scent pads you put your favorite attractant on.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Sep 13, 2004)

Why not just put your scent on the old used up pads?


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Sep 13, 2004)

They work and I have not seen a deer spooked by mine yet. I had a five point buck come within ten yards of me yesterday evening and he was not bothered. The wind was also right for the direction he was in as well.


----------



## mpowell (Sep 13, 2004)

*you could do that*

i have heard of someone doing that before.  using old mats in their thermacell.

the thermascent has a little different set up.  it's very similar but not quite the same design as the thermacell.  you'd have to buy another one anyway even if you wanted to use old mats so i figured you might as well buy the thermascent.

i was just wondering if anyone had bought one and tried it out.


----------



## Clint-06 (Sep 13, 2004)

Always use mine, even when ground hunting.  Sat in a swamp opening morning and did not get bit once! Had two does come in at 10 yards, never knew I was there (until I shot the big one that is!  )

I agree, the best gaget I ever bought!

Clint-06


----------



## Sandman619 (Sep 13, 2004)

I've had deer all around me with my thermacell on, I havent noticed that they notice the smell at all. But it shore does a number on them skeeters!


----------



## HuntinMan (Sep 13, 2004)

Where can you get one of these. I was covered in skeeters all day Saturday. It was way to hot for bug suit. Sounds liket hey work well and don't spook the deer. I think it is worth the try.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Sep 13, 2004)

I got mine at Wal Mart. You can also do an on line search and purchase them over the internet.


----------



## Thedawghouse (Sep 13, 2004)

Sounds like everyone is happy with this product.  I had mine with me but just didn't use it as stated.  I do plan on trying it this weekend since i got ate up by chiggers anyway.  

Huttinman, B*** Pro has them at the check outs with refills close by too.  Dont forget if you run out of the fuel before pads to get the refills for the curling irons in the beauty area of walmart. Walmart also has them if they have a decent hunting section.  Havent seen them in the sporting goods section of the one in tucker yet.


----------



## gabowman (Sep 13, 2004)

Since deer season opened I have waited for the skeeters to start buzzing before lighting mine. In 5-10 miniutes the skeeters are gone and the afternoons especially have been bug free, which is something that I'll have to get used to.   

The thermacell is a neat gadget that I'd rank as a #1. I plan on using mine as long as the skeeters are buzzing. 

Has anyone successfully tried recharging the scent pads with anything since the butane cartridges can be bought seperately? Just curious...

GB


----------



## jeepguru (Sep 14, 2004)

I had a doe cruise through opening morning and she didn't smell a thing.  Another guy at our camp had his at the base of the tree and he had a button buck 12 yds away from it and he never reacted.  Either way it can't smell any worse than deet, which you can smell in your clothes the next day.  I'll never bowhunt without one now.  During my Sunday morning hunt I turned it on with only about three hours of use left on the card.  Sure enough I heard a buzz and looked at my watch, almost exactly three hours.  Changed out the card and enjoyed skeeter free hunting for the next two hours.


----------



## Dub (Jan 24, 2006)

Ah....the beloved Thermocell, one of this countries greatest inventions.


----------



## shadow2 (Feb 4, 2006)

They are great...I would not go to the woods during skeeter season without one.


----------

